# Paypal query



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Now I attempted to put some money into my paypal. I thought it was meant to be easy! I've linked a bank account with my paypal account previously, I used the tab to add money and added the amount I wanted into the box and proceeded. Now I went to my paypal expecting there to be cash, and there wasn't (I even promised someone I would send some money asap!). I looked at my bank, and instead 2 random amounts have appeared on my statement?

Now I'm pretty sure I didn't read anything about that when I went ahead with the transaction but it was pretty late at night. Now having looked at my paypal it wants me to confirm these amounts so I can link my bank account to transfer money.

Now I've only ever done this 3 times, and I've only ever transferred money between my accounts 3 times. 

My question is, do I have to do tihs EVERY time I want to move my money?! Neither account has changed and I have not come close to the spending/transfer limits.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi maggi you don't have to do this every time only when you first link a bank account to the paypal account, just to verify that you are the account holder :thumb: hope you helps.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

aye normally just need to do that once..

i've hit my spending and recieving limits for the year in 2 months!!:lol:

trying to sort it out atm.. and get the account changed like my old account where there was no limits.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Man Craig you must be shifting some cash :lol: in saying that I don't even know what the limits are.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

£1900 is the spending limit.

but my brother has spent about 6-700 of that.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Load of bullcrap. I wonder why it keeps asking me to link the same account then? Really annoying  ohwel, finished it AGAIN and have now sent the money AGAIN so god knows when it'll turn up :lol:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I transferred wsome money into my account about 5 days ago.
If you do a bank transfer it can 5 to 7 working days to appear in your pay pal account!!
Ming the Slow


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

5-7 days on top of this incredibly long wait already?!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Why not just link it to a credit card instead, rather than wait to transfer money over?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cos of this place! I spent faarrrr too much when that was the case :lol: I put money in and spend it as and when, or wait till there's cash in there before I spend

When you up for that meet?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol i phoned paypal today about my limits not being lifted in the past 2 weeks since i've provided all relevant info.. apparently the system had missed me lol..

was back up and running while i was on the phone..
amazing customer service at paypal.. quick answer on the phone(even at opening time!!) and nice friendly uk based call centre.. he checked over my info, took a minute or two to check.. 

then he said the computer must have missed it, and that he was glad i phoned instead or it would never have been changed. 
then told me to refresh the browser.. and sure enough it was done. fixed..
and within 20 minutes i had spent another £120!


----------

